# Open tunings



## jem_legacy (Jun 8, 2007)

I was researching open tunings and one I came across was Open C. Very easy to play major chords as well as powerchords, much like drop C but better in my opinion. Would there be any other tunings like this and what songs can I play in open c. I know I can play pretty much anything from Devin Townsend and Led Zepplins "freinds" .


----------



## Drew (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Open G for slide - drop your E to a D, A to a G, and high E to a D. It's basically like an open A chord, but tuned down two frets. It's technically a major tuning, but for some reason it just rules for blues riffing, probably because there's a major third always available but there's some nice unison, 5th, 7th, and m3 stuff available around frets 3 and 5. 

Also, DADGAD rules both for spacey acoustic stuff, and surprisingly for heavy suspended Tool-like riffing.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 8, 2007)

Open Am/D# (D#AEACE)

is pretty cool if you want to make some dark and somewhat dissonant chords while playing clean.

DADFAD is fun for black metal.


Tunning in thirds or fifths is pretty cool too.


----------



## Durero (Jun 9, 2007)

You might want to send a pm to Distressed Romeo - he's the tunings dude


----------



## Matt08642 (Jun 13, 2007)

Try Open C on a 7, GCGCGCE


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 13, 2007)

In addition to the ones mentioned, try CGDGAD. It's really versatile. Open E (EBEG#BE) is great for slide playing.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 22, 2007)

EAEEBE is a pretty cool one.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 22, 2007)

Try DADGCD as a variation on DAGAD tuning. Cluster voicings a-go-go!


----------



## jem_legacy (Jun 27, 2007)

Matt08642 said:


> Try Open C on a 7, GCGCGCE



Already am, I like it. Im using 62 gauge for the low G on a 25.5 scale. I was going to try a 70 but it didnt fit through the tuning pegs! I was thinking of stripping the end, but that might ruin it. Any ideas on how to fix this problem?


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 27, 2007)

D-major ADADF#AD

D-Minor ADADFAD

D-majordom7 ADACF#AD

D-Minordom7 ADACFAD

D-9 ADADF#CE

D-Min9 ADADFCE

D-MAJ7 ADAD#F#AD#

D-dim A#DA#DFA#D



C-major GCGCGCE

C-Minor GCGCGCD#

C-major7 GCGCGA#E

C-Minor7 GCGCGA#D#

C-9 GCGCGA#D

C-Min9 GCGDGA#D#




B-7 AD#AD#F#HD#

B-Minor7 ADADF#HD

B -Minor ADHF#HF#H

These are the tunings I use for slide


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 30, 2007)

DADGAE is another great one to experiment with, as is Joni Mitchell's Dadd9 tuning; DAEF#AD.


----------



## MrJack (Sep 18, 2007)

I believe Mattias IA Eklundh uses DADGAD for some songs. He also uses tunings like BG#C#F#F#C# and BbG#C#F#G#C#.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 19, 2007)

Open DMaj6
DADF#BD


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 19, 2007)

EBEF#BE's been working well for me recently...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 19, 2007)

Tunings & Titles Song Database
stropes.com

Compendiums of Michael Hedges and Preston Reeds tunings...


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 19, 2007)

My absolute favorite open tuning is Open D5 - DADADD. The unisoned high strings add a lot of flavor to octave chords. One major band that used that alot was Creed. Mark Tremonti loved using that tuning....he also used it on Open Your Eyes off the Alter Bridge debut


----------



## lowlowlow (Nov 24, 2007)

Open A# (A#FA#FD) on a baritone.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 17, 2007)

i like GDGDGBD for the 7 string... and CGCGCE for the 6 string.

if you can go low on the 6 string, try AEAEAE


----------

